# Wheel Size, Width & Backspacing



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

For those that are running 19s, what are the specs of your wheels? 

Width & Backspacing

I am interested in a set, but the specs on the 19s are not listed and I have confirmed they are available.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The widest you can fit without mods is a 9" with stock spring and strut combo keep offset around 35 to 32 with a 8.5 or 8" wide rim


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

That is helpful, Thank you. Now is anyone running 19" Styluz M37s?


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

getblended said:


> That is helpful, Thank you. Now is anyone running 19" Styluz M37s?


According to their website, there is no 19".

If you saw this size online at a wheel store, its probably a misprint.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I called and spoke with the Director of Purchasing. He said without hesitation that I can get them in a 19", but didn't leave me with a good feeling after saying that yes he can order them but he's not sure when they'd come in, since the factory ships the items when its convenient for them. I don't believe they are dishonest, but I'm not gonna hand over money when there is no window.



evo77 said:


> According to their website, there is no 19".
> 
> If you saw this size online at a wheel store, its probably a misprint.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The best set up if you want to lower your car on coilovers is 19x8.5" +35, +30 if you want flush fitment.


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll look into that. I'm not going to go coilovers but I am lowered on the B&G springs. From what I can tell, the 19s will look perfect with that drop. Now to find wheels that will work. Thanks for the help. 



Smurfenstein said:


> The best set up if you want to lower your car on coilovers is 19x8.5" +35, +30 if you want flush fitment.


----------

